# Lawn Boy Recoil Problem



## ocg (Aug 1, 2010)

Have a vintage 1997 Lawn Boy mower. Works great in every way but one. About every third or fourth start, the rope pulls out without recoiling. When I take it apart to repair, the spring uncoils. I then recoil it and put it back together, and the cycle starts again. Can't figure out what is wrong. Help!!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

ocg said:


> Have a vintage 1997 Lawn Boy mower. Works great in every way but one. About every third or fourth start, the rope pulls out without recoiling. When I take it apart to repair, the spring uncoils. I then recoil it and put it back together, and the cycle starts again. Can't figure out what is wrong. Help!!


What is the model and serial number for the mower? Have a good one. Geo


----------



## ocg (Aug 1, 2010)

Model is 10518. Don't know the serial number and can't look at mower to determine since I am not home. If that is critical, please let me know and I will provide. Thanks!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Is the tab on the end of the spring broke or bent so it is slipping out of the little slot inside the retainer. The unit 92-4935 - SPRING KEEPER ASM $27.52
Go to www.lawnboy.com select parts tab, enter model number for display. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## ocg (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks much for your help Geo. No, the tab is not broken and does not appear to be bent. Could winding the spring too tightly before threading and knotting the pull rope be causing this problem? Maybe I just need to replace the spring/keeper anyway (even though it does not appear to be faulty)?? Your thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If you have too much tension on the spring it can come off, but usually the end that hooks the spring will bend.

Here is a less expensive spring that will work in your starter assembly if you are interested.

http://www.m-and-d.com/RO-1329.html


----------



## ocg (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks 30yearTech. Believe I will purchase new spring/keeper and start over. How do I know how tightly to wind the spring when I am installing it?? Many thanks again.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

ocg said:


> Thanks 30yearTech. Believe I will purchase new spring/keeper and start over. How do I know how tightly to wind the spring when I am installing it?? Many thanks again.


Wind the reel all the way until it stops, then let the reel unwind one complete turn. Install the starter rope and you can't have too much tension on the spring this way.


----------



## ocg (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks 30yearTech. Have new spring/keeper on order and will follow your advice on how wind and install. Again, many thanks.


----------

